

Show HN: BitBalloon, insta-deployment of static sites with forms that just work - bobfunk
https://www.bitballoon.com/

======
bobfunk
Founder here. Some background:

We've been working on [http://www.webpop.com](http://www.webpop.com), a
powerful cloud-hosted CMS aimed at designers and agencies, for some years now.

One thing we noticed was that people would sometimes use it to get quick
landing pages or microsites online, even if they weren't actually using the
CMS features - just because it was so convenient to get a site live, get the
forms to work and set up asset bundling, minification, CDN support, etc.

So we decided to take a bunch of the tech behind Webpop, and create a dead-
easy way to get a static site with some forms online, working and optimized.

Let me know what you think.

------
becauseracecar
Pretty cool! One feature I think would be useful is the ability to set where a
form should redirect to after submission, that way I can set where users go to
after submitting a form.

~~~
bobfunk
Good suggestion. We'll definitively do something to give more control over the
"Thank You" page.

------
alexgrande
Nice work! I was telling someone about it today.

------
3825
kudos for using Mozilla Persona for log in :)

------
markp86
Great idea, site looks great

------
mvalles
Great Job!!!

